# Youtube Lols



## Alex (9/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (10/8/14)

lol some epic pranks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (18/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (19/8/14)




----------



## Alex (20/8/14)




----------



## Alex (21/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (27/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/14)

Love watching this show

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/14)




----------



## capetocuba (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (3/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba (3/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/9/14)

capetocuba said:


>



Thats so well done caught me out lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Alex said:


>




I don't like! had enough today from a job and there are no more enamel left on my teeth


----------



## Alex (3/9/14)

johan said:


> I don't like! had enough today from a job and there are no more enamel left on my teeth


 
I thought of your experience whilst watching this.


----------



## johan (3/9/14)

Alex said:


> I thought of your experience whilst watching this.


 
I thought so and its all @Rowan Francis's fault!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/9/14)

Oops

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/9/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (26/9/14)

Alex said:


>



im not sure what to reply to this @Alex


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Riaz said:


> im not sure what to reply to this @Alex


That Suzelle is too funny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Riaz said:


> im not sure what to reply to this @Alex



You can watch this


----------



## Riaz (26/9/14)

Alex said:


> You can watch this


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

what format do we upload videos in ?


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> what format do we upload videos in ?





just copy the youtube link from the URL and paste in there


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Alex said:


> View attachment 12458
> 
> just copy the youtube link from the URL and paste in there



thanks @Alex my prob is work blocks youtube and i have downloaded it to my fone lol


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Alex my prob is work blocks youtube and i have downloaded it to my fone lol



The HD versions on youtube are in mp4 format, otherwise flv.

I use IDM (internet download manager) to download stuff from vimeo, youtube and any other site.


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Alex said:


> The HD versions on youtube are in mp4 format, otherwise flv.
> 
> I use IDM (internet download manager) to download stuff from vimeo, youtube and any other site.


i use tubemate to download from youtube to my android device. same look and feel as youtube.
an mactubes from my laptop at home. just this darn council network blocks everything..


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

Funniest vid I seen in a long time 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Alex (29/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (30/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (30/12/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (23/1/15)

This gave me a chuckle or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (27/1/15)

Now that is singing yourself out of the closet


----------



## Riddle (5/2/15)

Oh crap this is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (11/2/15)

So funny!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## audiophile011 (13/2/15)




----------



## Ashley A (13/2/15)

At the way mods are progressing, we are going to have 400 watt mods on pre-order next week 

Now we know we can use them for a dual purpose as a fog machine


----------



## annemarievdh (23/2/15)

Bwahahahahaha 




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (13/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

I just love these !!!!

Snow White vs Elsa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

Galadriel vs Leia


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

Mrs Claus vs Mary Popins


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/15)

Cinderella vs Belle


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

How to lose weight in style.




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## audiophile011 (24/3/15)

Just another day at the office

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nghiep (4/6/15)




----------



## Rudi (4/6/15)




----------



## Rudi (4/6/15)




----------

